# Getting on the G0771z Bandwagon



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Nice review and write-up. In terms of other fences if you still have issues, one I'm familiar with is the VSC Table Saw Fence - https://vsctools.com/shop/product-category/table-saw-fence/


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Ottacat. That's on the list. One thing I've wondered is what distinguishes Grizz's extruded aluminum in this case from VSC's? I imagine VSC's has to be better than this stock one, since Grizz's is just a knock off clone of the VSC and cabinet maker mule and others that use an aluminum fence with t tracks.


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

I will also say that those JessEm stock guides they market make my heart skip a couple beats. Those seem like they could be a boon to a table saw.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I have the JessEm guides on my saw and love them. I use them on almost all rip cuts and they give a great cut finish and greater safety. Very easy to set and use and they fold up out of the way when not needed.


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

I just ordered a pair of the JessEms today-just too appealing. For those who are interested, there is a section about post-extrusion flattening using CNC on VSC's fences on their webpage. After some more time with the Grizz stock fence on the 771, looking at compatibility with the JessEm and slide in t-buts, I get the sense it might be far less robust than the VSC.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Interesting. I recently wrote a review on this same saw and it seems that a few things are different. I noticed one of them in the picture. Your fence rails mount a few inches to the left of mime. Also, my wheels are aluminum, not plastic. My manual also directs you to adjust by loosening the table bolts and says nothing of adjusting the trunnions. You mentioned that you got yours back in December. It seems that they must have made a few changes to it since then.

For the most part though, I agree with your review. I'm completely enjoying this saw. And FWIW, I see no need at all for upgrading the fence.


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

I think they might be (largely) the same and I goofed. The handle is, and it looks like the wheel spokes might be, aluminum-I had took note when assembling that the knob and the connector seemed to be plastic and applied that to the rest. You're also right about the table-I don't know where I read that. My manual is the same as yours so I must have been thinking of something else.

My rails don't line up; I had moved the front to line up the tape "0" with the blade. The back has the pre-drilled slots, as you know, but the front attached via the t-slot so you can adjust. Do your rails line up to the right? I feel like others' do in pictures.

I like the fence base. Not having experience to speak from with many other fences, that component seems pretty hefty (at least for the price?). The fence face for me seems a bit light and mine wasn't flat. If it was flat I probably would keep it straightaway. They're sending a new fence face (they were great about this, btw) so we'll see. I also was told that the very super cool fence base doesn't fit on these rails, so the most I could do is attach their VSC aluminum face to the fence base if Grizz sends me another cupped fence.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

No problem. Thanks for clarifying.

My rails do line up to the right. I think I did the same thing as you at first and then realized that the 0 on the rail should be about 6-8 inches to the right of the blade so it lines up with the right "window" on the fence base. You can see how mine lined up in the review that I did here -
G0771Z.


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

God, I'm an idiot; I lined it up with the left window. That was counterintuitive of me…*facepalm *


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I bought the fence face from very cool super tools and attached to my stock fence with no problems. Make sure you buy their bolts too. Get extras for jigs you might make.


----------

